# Turning off mobile version



## Sezarious (Mar 14, 2016)

Euuuughhh!  I can't handle it anymore.  Please!  Make it stop!  I have an iphone 5e using safari and i constantly am getting what seems to be randomly logged out.  Whenever i get logged out this way it also forces me to go to the mobile version of the site.  This only started happening i think with my most recent ios update?  I could be wrong, but basically it means i have to go all the way back to the home page as a standard practice just to use the desktop version.

Now, I need to use the desktop version for two reasons:

1. Any time I touch {sblock} text buttons to open them, they do not open.  They just don't recognise my finger.

2. I can do a basic post from the mobile version, but as a Play By Post user, I mostly have to colour and bold and italicise my text.  Trying to press the 'leave comment' button results in sending me to the desktop login page, which is fine, but then followed by a blank screen on login... Nothing.... Except deep sadness in my bossom.

Please moderator gods!  Help me! I beg of you!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 14, 2016)

You can switch to the desktop version with the link at the bottom of every page.

I'll look into that sblock issue. Sounds easy enough to fix.


----------



## Sezarious (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah, but every time i click that link it takes me back to the homepage.  I don't know if that can be corrected too?


----------



## Sezarious (Mar 14, 2016)

Also.  Thank you for a quick reply


----------



## CapnZapp (Oct 5, 2016)

How do you switch back?


----------



## CapnZapp (Oct 9, 2016)

Morrus said:


> You can switch to the desktop version with the link at the bottom of every page.



How do you switch back? 

That is, how do you get back to the "mobile skin" once you have done the above on your smartphone?

I may be blind, but I can't find any corresponding button or link ("switch to mobile version") on the desktop version.

The browser has a "request desktop site" toggle, but that doesn't seem to be relevant. Also, I sincerely hope the answer isn't to clear the cookies - on Android, you can't selectively delete cookies for just one site, and I can't bring myself to delete _all_ cookies.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 9, 2016)

CapnZapp said:


> Also, I sincerely hope the answer isn't to clear the cookies - on Android, you can't selectively delete cookies for just one site, and I can't bring myself to delete _all_ cookies.




I fear you're going to be severely disappointed, then. At present, that is how the software works. Sorry!

(I do intend to hire someone to improve that, but it's on a long list of things).


----------



## CapnZapp (Oct 10, 2016)

Okay so the answer is there is no other way than to clear cookies?

Not severely disappointed btw. Thx


----------

